# The Six Million Dollar Man.



## Dave (Feb 14, 2002)

*6 Million Dollar Man Film.* 

Richard Anderson, who played Oscar Goldman on the 1970s TV series The Six Million Dollar Man, has said that preproduction of Miramax/Universal's movie version of the series is on a fast track. Anderson added that he is under contract to appear as Oscar, and that Lee Majors may reprise his role as Steve Austin. But Anderson said filmmakers are looking for a new star--along the lines of Brad Pitt and Hugh Jackman--to play the lead, adding that it is not yet time to approach actors. "We've got to get the story straight," he said. "Story first, and then we'll go after the director."

Whatever direction the story takes, Anderson said it is important to keep some of the original actors, as did the James Bond series. "In James Bond, they always brought [Q], the fellow with the inventions, back, and he played the part until he died. So I think the studio felt there was something about bringing in some of the people from the original series."

Anderson became a producer with some of the Six Million Dollar Man TV movies and was the one to interest Universal in backing a theatrical production.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 15, 2021)

Based on the novel *Cyborg *by Martin Caiden

 I used to watch this show religiously because  it was a fun show to watch and , it was a science fiction show  . The 1970's was not at all a great era for science fiction television , there were  few if  any options   because  most the time , those shows didn't  last very long. *The Six Million Dollar Man* was part science fiction and part spy show which is probably the reason it had success and ran as long as it did.

By todays stands , it looks badly dated and it's hard to look at the slow motion running and movement of Steve Austin, without snickering.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 15, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Based on the novel *Cyborg *by Martin Caiden
> 
> I used to watch this show religiously because  it was a fun show to watch and , it was a science fiction show  . The 1970's was not at all a great era for science fiction television , there were  few if  any options   because  most the time , those shows didn't  last very long. *The Six Million Dollar Man* was part science fiction and part spy show which is probably the reason it had success and ran as long as it did.
> 
> By todays stands , it looks badly dated and it's hard to look at the slow motion running and movement of Steve Austin, without snickering.


Now, maybe, but back then we all mimicked the movements and sounds at school.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 15, 2021)

Vince W said:


> Now, maybe, but back then we all mimicked the movements and sounds at school.



Back then , It was cool . Now, it's high comedy, I seem recall that the tv show *Maude*( I think it was that show) made fun of the slow mo Steve Austin gimmick.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 15, 2021)

The first Wild Wild West tv film in 1978  , you had  Dr Loveless Jr who created  two  19th century precursors to the Six Million Dollar Man  .  But each one only cost 600 Dollars  the pari was played by Shields and Yarnel .


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 15, 2021)

The Bionic Woman with Lindsey Wagner ,(whom I liked In the role )lasted  three , Thought had somer all good episodes the oveal writing wasn't;t   the writing wasn't as good.   There  was one episode which was a redo of a Six Million Dollar  Man episode .




There was a remake of the* The Bionic Woman * done in 2007 with Michele Ryan and Katie Sackoff . I liked the new take on it but , it didn't resonate  with audiences . It one lasted a few episodes.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 16, 2021)

I remember it fondly, but i don't remember it well. (i think i must have been outside playing at the time.)

I did have a crush on Jamie Sommers, though.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 16, 2021)

Rodders said:


> I remember it fondly, but i don't remember it well. (i think i must have been outside playing at the time.)
> 
> I did have a crush on Jamie Somer, though.



Lots of us had a crush on  Jamie Sommers .


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 16, 2021)

I recall seeing a maze parody called *The Six Million Dollars Man.*

And even Benny Hill  did a hilariously funny bionic man parody  I think it was called *Bionic Baby * .


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 16, 2021)

The  show jumped the shark with Bionic Bigfoot.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 16, 2021)

Then there were the reunion films  One the was title *Bionic Ever After.      *And Sandra Bullock was in one of those films.


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 16, 2021)

@Bayit wasnt just the bionic woman that reused the six million dollar man scripts, the Gemini man rehashed a couple of stories too


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 16, 2021)

Vladd67 said:


> @Bayit wasnt just the bionic woman that reused the six million dollar man scripts, the Gemini man rehashed a couple of stories too



Really ?  I didn't know that .

I do remember that show . It stared Ben Murphy , I think . It wasn't very dog lasted not even a season.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 16, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> The  show jumped the shark with Bionic Bigfoot.


Played by Andre the Giant ( as seen in Princess Bride.)


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 17, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Played by Andre the Giant ( as seen in Princess Bride.)


Ted Cassidy played Bigfoot afterwards.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2021)

Then there's The reunion film* Bionic Ever After.*

I seem to recall that Sandra Bullock was on one the Bionic Man Reunion films *.*


----------



## Harpo (Aug 30, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Then there's The reunion film* Bionic Ever After.*
> 
> I seem to recall that Sandra Bullock was on one the Bionic Man Reunion films *.*


See post #11


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2021)

Harpo said:


> See post #11



Yes, I seem to related myself .I just woke up and didn't jhave my first cup of coffee. 

This is most embarrassing.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 31, 2021)

I thought it was deja vu.


----------



## Dave (Sep 4, 2021)

It's a pity that film in the OP wasn't made with Hugh Jackman but I think the time has past now. Also, I think the RoboCop films were much more gritty and tackled better the problems of being a cyborg. Six Million Dollar Man tended to gloss over the difficulties of having mechanical implants. 
I used to avidly watch the Six Million Dollar Man TV series. The Bionic Woman wasn't as good. There was too much "bionic" TV at the same time and also Lindsey Wagner wasn't too great an actor. I'm never seen those later TV movies that you mention. Maybe I was also playing outside too, or maybe they didn't get shown in the UK.

I did like the Gemini Man though and I remember that.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 5, 2021)

Dave said:


> It's a pity that film in the OP wasn't made with Hugh Jackman but I think the time has past now. Also, I think the RoboCop films were much more gritty and tackled better the problems of being a cyborg. Six Million Dollar Man tended to gloss over the difficulties of having mechanical implants.
> I used to avidly watch the Six Million Dollar Man TV series. The Bionic Woman wasn't as good. There was too much "bionic" TV at the same time and also Lindsey Wagner wasn't too great an actor. I'm never seen those later TV movies that you mention. Maybe I was also playing outside too, or maybe they didn't get shown in the UK.
> 
> I did like the Gemini Man though and I remember that.



Steven Austins Bionic arm can lift a vehicle , the problem, how is it his S=skeleton doesn't crumble  in the process?


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 5, 2021)

There's a great gag in the first Killer Tomatoes movie about the Bionic Man.   They built one, but because of budget cuts could only make one side of him bionic - so he_ could_ run really fast but only round in a very small circle - and only leap sideways.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 5, 2021)

JunkMonkey said:


> There's a great gag in the first Killer Tomatoes movie about the Bionic Man.   They built one, but because of budget cuts could only make one side of him bionic - so he_ could_ run really fast but only round in a very small circle - and only leap sideways.



The Three Millions Dollar Man  a k a  The Economic Bionic Man .

Interestedly, G I Joeaction figures at one point  had a an action figure called Atomic Man , he had one super strong artificial arm, Leg and an artificial eye.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 7, 2021)

Remember the toys, they were great. My neighbour had a Steve Austin action fixture that I loved to play with at the time.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 7, 2021)

Rodders said:


> Remember the toys, they were great. My neighbour had a Steve Austin action fixture that I loved to play with at the time.



I remember those too .


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 10, 2021)

Steven Austin a man barely  alive . We can  reboot  him, make him stronger , faster and , adjusting for inflation,  more expensive.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2021)

Mark Wahlberg is working on  a reboot *The 6 Billion Dollar Man* .


----------



## Glaysher (Oct 11, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Mark Wahlberg is working on  a reboot *The 6 Billion Dollar Man* .


They should ask Sandra Bullock to be in it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2021)

Glaysher said:


> They should ask Sandra Bullock to be in it.



If done right , this could become a very successful film franchise. The potential is there.


----------



## Dave (Oct 11, 2021)

He'd need to be a full cyborg, with two cyborg arms, two cyborg legs, and an exoskeleton, for it to be believable. Otherwise - 


BAYLOR said:


> Steven Austins Bionic arm can lift a vehicle , the problem, how is it his S=skeleton doesn't crumble in the process?





JunkMonkey said:


> he_ could_ run really fast but only round in a very small circle



Also, we've got prosthetic running blades now, and we've had the _Terminator_ and _Robocop_ franchises since then. Steve Austin should be fondly remembered, and that's all!


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2021)

Dave said:


> He'd need to be a full cyborg, with two cyborg arms, two cyborg legs, and an exoskeleton, for it to be believable. Otherwise -
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we've got prosthetic running blades now, and we've had the _Terminator_ and _Robocop_ franchises since then. Steve Austin should be fondly remembered, and that's all!



No , they shouldn't turn him into a transformer , that I agree with. But. I can see this being a sort of James Bond type franchise. That could be fun.


----------



## Nwolfe35 (Oct 11, 2021)

Dave said:


> *6 Million Dollar Man Film.*
> 
> Richard Anderson, who played Oscar Goldman on the 1970s TV series The Six Million Dollar Man, has said that preproduction of Miramax/Universal's movie version of the series is on a fast track. Anderson added that he is under contract to appear as Oscar, and that Lee Majors may reprise his role as Steve Austin. But Anderson said filmmakers are looking for a new star--along the lines of Brad Pitt and Hugh Jackman--to play the lead, adding that it is not yet time to approach actors. "We've got to get the story straight," he said. "Story first, and then we'll go after the director."
> 
> ...


Richard Anderson played Oscar in both $6 million man and Bionic Woman. Bionic Woman was canceled at NBC (I think) and brought back on ABC. This made Richard Anderson the only actor to ever star as the same character on two different TV shows on different networks.


----------



## Nwolfe35 (Oct 11, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Really ?  I didn't know that .
> 
> I do remember that show . It stared Ben Murphy , I think . It wasn't very dog lasted not even a season.


At the same time David McCallum (Kuryakin from man from UNCLE) was in a very similar show called The Invisible Man


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2021)

Nwolfe35 said:


> At the same time David McCallum (Kuryakin from man from UNCLE) was in a very similar show called The Invisible Man



I remember it , ran for 13 episodes , wasn't a bad show . It did find an audiences 

Here one you find of interest 

1972 TV movie *Probe  * staring Gerry Lockwood and Burgess  Meredith  .it was pilot for never made science  fiction spy investigation  series  series. In some ways it was ahead of its time .


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 26, 2021)

I loooooved that show as a kid!


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2021)

We can reboot him. make him faster , stronger and far more expensive !


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2021)

AE35Unit said:


> I loooooved that show as a kid!



I never missed an episode when it was on the air.


----------



## KiraAnn (Dec 3, 2021)

The two most memorable things about the Six Million Dollar Man was (1) it was poorly thought out tv sci-fi, as of Hollywood’s stuff is.

And (2) my next door neighbor’s six year old showing up one day with bruises all over because he tried to jump off the kitchen cabinets in slow motion.


----------

